# SegFault bei MEncoder

## mario88

MEncoder verabschiedet sich bei der Verwendung von diesem Kommand (generiert von kalva) mit einem SegFault

 *Quote:*   

> mario@workstation ~ $ /usr/bin/aumix -l 0 -l R -i 75 && /usr/bin/mencoder tv://  -tv driver=v4l2:norm=PAL:device=/dev/video0:input=0:quality=0:width=720:height=576:freq=140.250 -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg4:vratetol=8000 -oac mp3lame -lameopts abr:br=128:mode=0 -vf crop=672:544:24:16,pp=fd,denoise3d=3:4:6 -ffourcc DIVX -endpos 00:00:15 -o "/home/mario/bla/MDR_`/bin/date +%a_%d.%b.%G_%H%M%S`.avi" && /usr/bin/aumix -l 75 -l P -i 0
> 
> 

 

Ausgabe bis zum SegFault

```
MEncoder 1.0rc2-4.1.2 (C) 2000-2007 MPlayer Team

CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz (Family: 15, Model: 2, Stepping: 9)

CPUflags: Type: 15 MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1

Kompiliert für x86 CPU mit folgenden Erweiterungen: MMX MMX2 SSE SSE2

Erfolg: Format: 9  Daten: 0x0 - 0x0

TV-Dateiformat erkannt!

Ausgewählter Treiber: v4l2

 Name: Video 4 Linux 2 input

 Autor: Martin Olschewski <olschewski@zpr.uni-koeln.de>

 Kommentar: first try, more to come ;-)

Selected device: Pinnacle PCTV Stereo (saa7134)

 Tuner cap: STEREO LANG1 LANG2

 Tuner rxs: MONO STEREO

 Capabilites:  video capture  video overlay  VBI capture device  tuner  read/write  streaming

 supported norms: 0 = PAL; 1 = PAL-BG; 2 = PAL-I; 3 = PAL-DK; 4 = NTSC; 5 = SECAM; 6 = SECAM-DK; 7 = SECAM-L; 8 = SECAM-Lc; 9 = PAL-M; 10 = PAL-Nc; 11 = PAL-60;

 inputs: 0 = Television; 1 = Composite1; 2 = Composite2; 3 = S-Video;

 Current input: 0

 Current format: BGR24

v4l2: current audio mode is : STEREO

v4l2: 0 frames successfully processed, 0 frames dropped.

Segmentation fault

```

Weiß jemand woran das liegen kann?

Bzw. frag ich mich überhaupt warum es momentan nur rc-Versionen von mplayer gibt...

----------

## NightDragon

Hast Du das selbe Problem wenn du das Programm unter anderen User ausführst?

Vielleicht auch mal neu mergen...

Ansonsten ist's ganz gut von Zeit zu Zeit revdep-rebuild durchlaufen zu lassen.

Es ist unglaublich was es an fehlerhaften Lib-Links mit der Zeit gibt.

Wenn Du weiterhin segfaults hast, dann vielleicht mal eine neuere oder ältere Version des Programms versuchen.

Evtl. auch bei den Codecs alles checken.

----------

## mario88

Danke für die Antwort!

```
workstation mario # revdep-rebuild -X

Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

Environment mismatch from previous run, deleting temporary files...

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

  broken /usr/lib/gstreamer-0.8/libgstalsa.so (requires  libgstinterfaces-0.8.so.0)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kuickshow.la (requires /usr/lib/libImlib.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeinit_kuickshow.la (requires /usr/lib/libImlib.la)

  broken /usr/lib/gstreamer-0.8/libgstalsa.la (requires /usr/lib/libgstinterfaces-0.8.la)

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to packages...

  /usr/lib/gstreamer-0.8/libgstalsa.so -> media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa

  *** /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kuickshow.la not owned by any package is broken! ***

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kuickshow.la -> (none)

  *** /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeinit_kuickshow.la not owned by any package is broken! ***

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeinit_kuickshow.la -> (none)

  /usr/lib/gstreamer-0.8/libgstalsa.la -> media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_packages_raw, /root/.revdep-rebuild.4_package_owners)

Cleaning list of packages to rebuild... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_packages)

Assigning packages to ebuilds... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds)

Evaluating package order... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

Dynamic linking on your system is consistent... All done.

```

Dieser Fehler kommt beim revdep-rebuild, aber ich glaub nicht, dass das mit dem mplayer zusammenhängt.

Ich update jetzt grad mal den mplayer auf das neueste Ebuild, vielleicht gehts dann...

----------

## mario88

hat leider nix geholfen, auch die neuste mplayer-Version stürzt ab oO

würd mir ja am liebsten wieder die 0.9er installieren, aber das is ja irgendwie mittels portage nicht möglich...

----------

## NightDragon

Hm... kannst du mir mal die Useflags deines mplayers?

Und versuche es mal mit einem remerg von ffmpeg und  win32codecs... vielleicht ist das Problem dort zu finden.

... geht das Problem vielleicht von v4l aus? kannst Du statt v4l2 mal v4l1 (ich glaub das ist nur v4l) verwenden?

Einfach zum Testen...

----------

## mario88

```
workstation mario # emerge -pv mplayer

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p24929  USE="X alsa arts doc dvd encode esd fbcon gif gtk iconv jpeg lirc mad mmx mp3 opengl png quicktime rar samba sdl sse sse2 teletext truetype unicode v4l2 vorbis win32codecs xv -3dnow -3dnowext -a52 -aac -aalib (-altivec) -amrnb -amrwb -bidi -bindist -bl -cddb -cdio -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dga -directfb -dts -dv -dvb -enca -ftp -ggi -ipv6 -ivtv -jack -joystick -ladspa -libcaca -live -livecd -lzo -md5sum -mmxext -mp2 -musepack -nas -nemesi -openal -oss -pnm -pulseaudio -pvr -radio -real -rtc -speex -srt -ssse3 -svga -tga -theora -tivo -v4l -vidix -x264 -xanim -xinerama -xvid -xvmc -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa -mga -s3virge -tdfx" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

Das Remergen von ffmpeg und win32codecs hat leider nix geholfen...

----------

## NightDragon

Da gabs irgendwas zum Debugen dass nennt sich strace oder so. Wenn da jetzt ein andere User mithelfen würde, dann könnte man strace mit mplayer laufen lassen und schauen wo was daneben geht...

----------

## mario88

Hatte die letzten Wochen leider keine Zeit mich damit zu beschäftigen!

OK ich hab sie eigentlich jetzt auch nicht, aber ich will das jetzt einfach lösen   :Wink: 

Habe mal

```
workstation ~ # strace -o /root/bla /usr/bin/aumix -l 0 -l R -i 75 && /usr/bin/mencoder tv:// -tv driver=v4l2:norm=PAL:device=/dev/video0:input=0:quality=0:width=720:height=576:freq=140.250 -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg4:vratetol=8000 -oac mp3lame -lameopts abr:br=128:mode=0 -vf crop=672:544:24:16,pp=fd,denoise3d=3:4:6 -ffourcc DIVX -endpos 00:00:15 -o "/home/mario/bla/MDR_`/bin/date +%a_%d.%b.%G_%H%M%S`.avi" && /usr/bin/aumix -l 75 -l P -i 0

```

laufen lassen.

Hier die (leider sehr lange) Ausgabe von strace:

```
execve("/usr/bin/aumix", ["/usr/bin/aumix", "-l", "0", "-l", "R", "-i", "75"], [/* 72 vars */]) = 0

brk(0)                                  = 0x8055000

access("/etc/ld.so.preload", R_OK)      = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/etc/ld.so.cache", O_RDONLY)      = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=132447, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 132447, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0xb7eef000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libncurses.so.5", O_RDONLY)  = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0`\363\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=262008, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7eee000

mmap2(NULL, 267044, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb7eac000

mmap2(0xb7ee4000, 36864, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x37) = 0xb7ee4000

mmap2(0xb7eed000, 804, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7eed000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\0\7\5\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=3436132, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 3440244, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb7b64000

mmap2(0xb7ea5000, 24576, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x341) = 0xb7ea5000

mmap2(0xb7eab000, 3700, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7eab000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0000C\1\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=519700, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 523212, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb7ae4000

mmap2(0xb7b61000, 12288, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x7c) = 0xb7b61000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/libatk-1.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\240n\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=100204, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 103764, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb7aca000

mmap2(0xb7ae1000, 12288, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x16) = 0xb7ae1000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0 7\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=87752, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 90708, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb7ab3000

mmap2(0xb7ac8000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x14) = 0xb7ac8000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libm.so.6", O_RDONLY)        = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0p4\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=149256, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 151680, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb7a8d000

mmap2(0xb7ab1000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x23) = 0xb7ab1000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\0200\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=34464, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7a8c000

mmap2(NULL, 37512, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb7a82000

mmap2(0xb7a8a000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x7) = 0xb7a8a000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/libpango-1.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\320\246\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=236244, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 235320, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb7a48000

mmap2(0xb7a80000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x38) = 0xb7a80000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/libcairo.so.2", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0 j\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=440616, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 440328, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb79dc000

mmap2(0xb7a46000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x6a) = 0xb7a46000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\200k\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=227132, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 227396, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb79a4000

mmap2(0xb79da000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x36) = 0xb79da000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0000\r\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=13628, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 12568, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb79a0000

mmap2(0xb79a2000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x2) = 0xb79a2000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libdl.so.2", O_RDONLY)       = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0p\n\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=9612, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 12412, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb799c000

mmap2(0xb799e000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x1) = 0xb799e000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0 \7\1\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=755896, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb799b000

mmap2(NULL, 759680, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb78e1000

mmap2(0xb7999000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0xb7) = 0xb7999000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libc.so.6", O_RDONLY)        = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0@a\1\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=1237276, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 1242576, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb77b1000

mmap2(0xb78db000, 12288, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x12a) = 0xb78db000

mmap2(0xb78de000, 9680, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb78de000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/libX11.so.6", O_RDONLY)  = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\240g\1\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=944964, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 945012, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb76ca000

mmap2(0xb77ad000, 16384, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0xe3) = 0xb77ad000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/libXcomposite.so.1", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\220\t\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=6796, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 9604, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb76c7000

mmap2(0xb76c9000, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x1) = 0xb76c9000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/libXdamage.so.1", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0 \t\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=6456, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 9248, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb76c4000

mmap2(0xb76c6000, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x1) = 0xb76c6000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/libXfixes.so.3", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\200\17\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=14296, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 16992, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb76bf000

mmap2(0xb76c3000, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x3) = 0xb76c3000

close(3)                                = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb76be000

open("/usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0PB\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=166624, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 166084, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb7695000

mmap2(0xb76bc000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x27) = 0xb76bc000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/libXext.so.6", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\240&\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=52672, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 51132, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb7688000

mmap2(0xb7694000, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0xc) = 0xb7694000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/libXrender.so.1", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\360\23\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=29004, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 31368, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb7680000

mmap2(0xb7687000, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x6) = 0xb7687000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/libXi.so.6", O_RDONLY)   = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\20\23\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=30064, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 33152, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb7677000

mmap2(0xb767e000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x6) = 0xb767e000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/libXrandr.so.2", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\360\21\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=21180, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 23804, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb7671000

mmap2(0xb7676000, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x4) = 0xb7676000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/libXcursor.so.1", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0000!\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=34272, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7670000

mmap2(NULL, 37256, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb7666000

mmap2(0xb766e000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x7) = 0xb766e000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/libpangoft2-1.0.so.0", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\260T\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=178324, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 181356, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb7639000

mmap2(0xb7664000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x2a) = 0xb7664000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/libfreetype.so.6", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0 v\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=489508, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 488324, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb75c1000

mmap2(0xb7635000, 16384, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x74) = 0xb7635000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libz.so.1", O_RDONLY)        = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\320\24\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=71060, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 73972, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb75ae000

mmap2(0xb75bf000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x10) = 0xb75bf000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/libpng12.so.0", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\200<\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=136908, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 139820, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb758b000

mmap2(0xb75ac000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x20) = 0xb75ac000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/libXau.so.6", O_RDONLY)  = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\0\n\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=7532, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb758a000

mmap2(NULL, 10068, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb7587000

mmap2(0xb7589000, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x1) = 0xb7589000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/libXdmcp.so.6", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0P\17\0\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=17848, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 19188, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb7582000

mmap2(0xb7586000, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x3) = 0xb7586000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/libxml2.so.2", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0@\330\1\0004\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=1126908, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 1133652, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb746d000

mmap2(0xb757c000, 20480, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x10e) = 0xb757c000

mmap2(0xb7581000, 3156, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7581000

close(3)                                = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb746c000

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb746b000

set_thread_area({entry_number:-1 -> 6, base_addr:0xb746b6c0, limit:1048575, seg_32bit:1, contents:0, read_exec_only:0, limit_in_pages:1, seg_not_present:0, useable:1}) = 0

mprotect(0xb757c000, 16384, PROT_READ)  = 0

mprotect(0xb75ac000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0xb75bf000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0xb7635000, 12288, PROT_READ)  = 0

mprotect(0xb7664000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0xb766e000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0xb767e000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0xb76bc000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0xb77ad000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0xb78db000, 8192, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0xb7999000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0xb799e000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0xb79a2000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0xb79da000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0xb7a46000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0xb7a80000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0xb7a8a000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0xb7ab1000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0xb7ac8000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0xb7ae1000, 8192, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0xb7b61000, 8192, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0xb7ea5000, 16384, PROT_READ)  = 0

mprotect(0xb7ee4000, 32768, PROT_READ)  = 0

mprotect(0x8053000, 4096, PROT_READ)    = 0

mprotect(0xb7f2b000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

munmap(0xb7eef000, 132447)              = 0

brk(0)                                  = 0x8055000

brk(0x8076000)                          = 0x8076000

open("/usr/lib/locale/locale-archive", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/share/locale/locale.alias", O_RDONLY) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2586, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7f0f000

read(3, "# Locale name alias data base.\n#"..., 4096) = 2586

read(3, "", 4096)                       = 0

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0xb7f0f000, 4096)                = 0

open("/usr/lib/locale/de_AT.utf8/LC_IDENTIFICATION", O_RDONLY) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=358, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 358, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0xb7f0f000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/gconv/gconv-modules.cache", O_RDONLY) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=25486, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 25486, PROT_READ, MAP_SHARED, 3, 0) = 0xb7f08000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/locale/de_AT.utf8/LC_MEASUREMENT", O_RDONLY) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=23, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 23, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0xb7f07000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/locale/de_AT.utf8/LC_TELEPHONE", O_RDONLY) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=56, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 56, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0xb7f06000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/locale/de_AT.utf8/LC_ADDRESS", O_RDONLY) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=127, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 127, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0xb7f05000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/locale/de_AT.utf8/LC_NAME", O_RDONLY) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=62, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 62, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0xb7f04000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/locale/de_AT.utf8/LC_PAPER", O_RDONLY) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=34, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 34, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0xb7f03000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/locale/en_GB.utf8/LC_MESSAGES", O_RDONLY) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/locale/en_GB.utf8/LC_MESSAGES/SYS_LC_MESSAGES", O_RDONLY) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=52, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 52, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0xb7f02000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/locale/de_AT.utf8/LC_MONETARY", O_RDONLY) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=294, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 294, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0xb7f01000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/locale/de_AT.utf8/LC_COLLATE", O_RDONLY) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=915314, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 915314, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0xb738b000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/locale/de_AT.utf8/LC_TIME", O_RDONLY) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2374, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 2374, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0xb7f00000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/locale/de_AT.utf8/LC_NUMERIC", O_RDONLY) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=54, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 54, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0xb7eff000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/locale/de_AT.utf8/LC_CTYPE", O_RDONLY) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=254180, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 254180, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0xb734c000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/dev/mixer", O_RDWR)              = 3

ioctl(3, 0x80044dfe, 0x80544bc)         = 0

ioctl(3, 0x80044dfd, 0x80544c0)         = 0

ioctl(3, 0x80044dff, 0x80544c4)         = 0

ioctl(3, 0x80044dfb, 0x80544c8)         = 0

ioctl(3, MTRRIOC_SET_PAGE_ENTRY, 0xbff0fd14) = 0

ioctl(3, 0xc0044dff, 0x80544c4)         = 0

ioctl(3, 0xc0044d0c, 0xbff0fd14)        = 0

exit_group(0)                           = ?
```

thx 4 help

----------

## mario88

Leute, gibts da wirklich keine Hoffnung?

Meine Freundin fragt mich dauernd ob ich ihr was aufnehmen kann und ich muss dauernd sagen: "Nein, mein Programm stürzt immer ab."   :Shocked: 

 :Wink: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Frag am Besten mal direkt bei mplayer nach.

Spiel mal ein bisschen mit den Paramter: niedrigere Quali, nur Bild, etc.

Ich habe meine Aufnahmen über analoges TV mittlerweile aufgegeben. Ging nie.

Es hat sogar ab und zu den gesamten PC zerlegt.

Habe nun DVB-C, zwar nur öffentlich-rechtlich, aber der Rest soll bald folgen  :Smile: 

Wenn du dann eine Lösung gefunden hast, poste sie bitte mal hier, eventuell hilft sie mir auch.

Tobi

----------

## mario88

Bin jetzt in der Hinsich ein bisschen weiter.

Nach dem letzten Update von transcode gibts kein SegFault mehr.

Aber dafür einen anderen Fehler  :Confused: 

```
/usr/bin/aumix -l 0 -l R -i 75 && /usr/bin/mencoder tv://  -tv driver=v4l2:norm=PAL:device=/dev/video0:input=0:quality=0:width=720:height=576:freq=189,25 -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg4:vratetol=8000 -oac mp3lame -lameopts abr:br=128:mode=0 -vf crop=672:544:24:16,pp=fd,denoise3d=3:4:6 -ffourcc DIVX -endpos 00:00:20 -o "/home/mario/test/ORF 1_`/bin/date +%a_%d.%b.%G_%H%M%S`.avi" && /usr/bin/aumix -l 75 -l P -i 0
```

 *Quote:*   

> MEncoder dev-SVN-r26753-4.1.2 (C) 2000-2008 MPlayer Team
> 
> CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz (Family: 15, Model: 2, Stepping: 9)
> 
> CPUflags: Type: 15 MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1
> ...

 

Wieso kennt er das nicht?

----------

## Aldo

```
/usr/bin/mencoder tv://  -tv driver=v4l2:norm=PAL:device=/dev/video0.....
```

```
supported norms: 0 = PAL; 1 = PAL-BG; 
```

Schreib mal spaßenshalber "norm=1" oder "norm=0" anstatt "norm=PAL" in deinem Aufruf.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *mario88 wrote:*   

> Wieso kennt er das nicht?

 

ich glaub JETZT könnte revdep-rebuild weiterhelfen, oder händisches neubauen von mplayer (und/oder ffmpeg?), scheint ja so als würde eine lib nicht gescheit geladen (wo der codec drin steckt)

----------

## mario88

Habe jetzt ffmpeg und mplayer neu übersetzt, aber es funktioniert noch immer nicht.

Auch ein revdep-rebuild meckert nicht über mplayer oder Ähnliches   :Shocked: 

und das mit dem norm=1 od. norm=0 hat leider auch nicht funktioniert...

----------

## blice

Mal ne frage am Rande, nutzt Du DVB ?

Ich nutze vdr um was aufzuzeichnen, kann anschliessend in VDR alle werbungen und vor/bzw nachlauf wegschneiden.

Der gefilterte Mitschnitt liegt dann in einem Ordner und nennt sich 001.vdr (bei längeren sendungen gehts über in 002.vdr).

Dieses vdr-file ist eine standard Mpeg2 datei die ich dann mittels mencoder nach DivX packe zb so

 mencoder /video/%Die_Simpsons/2007-12-17.rec/001.vdr  -ffourcc DX50 -ovc lavc -oac mp3lame -lavcopts vbitrate=1300 -lameopts br=64  -noskip  -o simpsons_07_12_17_DivX.avi 

Auf meinem rechner packt der ca 160-180 fps beim umwandeln.

----------

